# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  comment appeler la fonction initialise avec Pmw1.3.2

## sivouplet

Bonjour

La fonction publique _initialise_ se trouve (pour la version Pmw 1.3.2) dans le rpertoire Pmw/PmwBase.

J'ai d mal installer Pmw car tous les appels  cette fonction ont chou :
Comment dois-je faire l'appel car j'ai tout essay (aprs _import Pmw_):



```

```

Merci

----------

